# Parameter für Motorstrom / Lenze 8200 Vector



## mega_ohm (14 November 2008)

*Parameter für Motorstrom / Lenze 8200 Vector (sorry,Rechner abgestürzt);ich frage neu*

Nachdem an einer neuen Anlage schon ein Motor verglüht ist, habe ich mal in die FU- Parameter geschaut:
C0011 (max. Freq. ) = 70 Hz
C0022 (Imax. mot) = 150%
C0087 (


----------



## Sockenralf (14 November 2008)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Nachdem an einer neuen Anlage schon ein Motor verglüht ist, habe ich mal in die FU- Parameter geschaut:
> C0011 (max. Freq. ) = 70 Hz
> C0022 (Imax. mot) = 150%
> C0087 (


 
Hallo,

was war nochmal die Frage? 



MfG


----------



## mega_ohm (14 November 2008)

Nachdem uns schon ein Motor an einer neuen Anlage verglühte, habe ich mir mal die Parameter angeschaut:

```
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]c0011 (max. Freq.) = 70 Hz[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]c0022 (Imax. mot.) = 150 %[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]c0023 (Imax. gen. ) = 150 %[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]c0087 (Bemessungsdrehzahl) = 1430 rpm[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]c0088 (Bemessungsstrom) = 6,6 A[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]c0089 (Bemessungsfreq.) = 50 Hz[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]c0090 (Bemessungsspannung) = 400 V[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
Soweit sieht das eigentlich OK aus.
Trotzdem kommt der Motor bei Überlast bis zum Stillstand. Ich bin der Meinung, dass dann der Motorstrom doch höher als 9,9 A (150 % Imax.) sein müsste => FU regelt ab und bringt einen Fehler (Trip).
Das trotz „falscher“ Encoder- Signale auch kein Fehler generiert wird, ist merkwürdig, ist aber so.


```
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]Im[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]c2087 (Bemessungsdrehzahl) = 1390 rpm[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]c2088 (Bemessungsstrom) = 13 A ( ! ! ! )[/SIZE][/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]steht aber was ganz anderes.[/SIZE][/FONT]
```
Ist es egal, was in den Parametern ab 2000 aufwärts steht, oder ist das auch relevant ?


----------



## mega_ohm (15 November 2008)

Hmmm..  

Noch kein Feedback ? :-|

Ok... zum Freitag.... und auch noch außerhalb der Dienstzeit...

Aber so gar nix ??? (sehr merkwürden  )

Ich hatte tatsächlich geglaubt, wenigstens irgendwas zu lesen:
... Und wenn die Aussage gewesen wäre: *Diese Frage ist zu blöd !*

Das der Firmen- Server meine 1. Anfrage mal einfach weggenickt hat... dafür möchte ich mich noch entschuldigen... ( Einen Thread eröffnet... und mal gerade die halbe Gegebenheit steht geschrieben... Da ist ein: _*Wie war die Frage ?*_ nicht verwunderlich ) 

Aber:

Entweder haben alle Lenze- Spezialisten Urlaub ( dann wünsche ich noch einen erholsamen Resturlaub ) oder die Frage ist für die Spezialisten "zu einfach". ( Dann möchte ich diese Spezialisten zu mehr INPUT für mich ermuntern )

Für mich ist es eine RICHTIG ERNSTHAFTE Frage... und mir ist die Frage nicht zu blöd ! ( Für mich gibt es keine "blöden" Fragen => wer fragt, hat Interesse an einer Antwort ) 

Falls ich keine Antwort auf meine Frage bekomme, schraube ich erstmal einen MSB mit den Nennstrom- Motor- Daten hinter den FU. Dann verhindere ich schon erstmal, das der Motor minutenlang im "Automatik"- Betrieb angesteuert werden kann und dieser Motor seinen Geist mit Rauchzeichen aufgibt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 November 2008)

Hallo MegaOhm,
ich glaube nicht, dass du deshalb keine Antwort bekommst, weil jemanden die Frage "zu blöd war". Eher vielleicht schon deshalb, weil keiner da war, der eine vernünftige Antwort geben konnte.
Da ist dir sehr dringend zu sein scheint ... ich kann dir keine Lenze-spezifischen Info's geben (die Dinger habe ich noch nie in der Hand gehabt) - aber vielleicht etwas grundsätzliches :

Wie wird der Motor betrieben ? Hauptsächlich mit niedriger Drehzahl und hoher Last ? Wird der Motor ausreichend gekühlt ? Aus deiner Beschreibung lese ich heraus, dass er schon im Stillstand anfängt zu kochen ... vielleicht solltest du dort ansetzen ... Da sollte nämlich nicht viel passieren !

Gruß
LL


----------



## kent (15 November 2008)

Hallo Mega Ohm,

du solltest darauf achten, ob der Motor in Stern oder Dreieck angeklemmt ist.

Typische Einstellungen Stern :

V=400V, f=50Hz


Typische Einstellungen Dreieck :

V=400V, f=87Hz   (oder V=230V, f=50Hz)

Dies hat damit zu tun dass bei steigender Frequenz die Wicklungsimpedanz zunimmt und somit auch der Motorstrom kleiner wird (bei gleicher Spannung)


----------



## plcfritz (15 November 2008)

Ich hab mir das gerade versucht anzusehen...

Parameter C2088 ist der max. Ausgangsstrom des Antriebsreglers (kommt anscheinend auf die Version des Reglers drauf an).

Aus dem GDC hab ich ein paar zusätzliche interessante Parameter...

1. Einstellung C119 (PTC-Eingang aktivieren - auf 1?) (falls du einen PTC am Motor hast...) - Damit erreichst du mal sicher eine Abschaltung bei Motorübertemperatur - unabhängig von allem anderen

2. C597 Motorphasenausfall (aktivieren, ... kann nicht schaden.)
3. C599 Stromgrenze Motorphasenausfall

ansonsten schon wie von den Kollegen erwähnt...Stern/Dreick (ein häufiger Fehler),

Du kannst dir das ganze aber auch am besten mit dem GDC ansehen...

Normalerweise gibt es bei den Servoumrichtern ein paar codestellen, mit denen du einstellen kannst, wann der Regler abschalten kann...hab sie beim 8200 nicht gefunden...

Notlösung (diese sollte aber bereits implementiert sein): Du könntest mit dem GDC FB-Editor folgendes machen...MCTRL1 Motorregelung IMAX entweder direkt auf DCTRL1 - CINH (=Reglersperre) legen oder den Imax auf einen Ausgang legen, damit du überwachen kannst wie lange IMAX ansteht (oder ob er überhaupt anspricht)

Vielleicht klingen die Ratschläge etwas unprofessionell...aber vielleicht kommt dadurch ein Anderer auf den richtigen Lösungsweg...

lg


----------



## MSB (15 November 2008)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Nachdem uns schon ein Motor an einer neuen Anlage verglühte, habe ich mir mal die Parameter angeschaut:
> 
> ```
> [FONT=Times New Roman][SIZE=3]c0011 (max. Freq.) = 70 Hz[/SIZE][/FONT]
> ...



Also zum einen IMax bezieht sich auf den Nennstrom des FU's,
und nicht auf irgendwelche Motorbemessungsdaten.
Da 2087 vermutlich der Werkseinstellungswert ist, also ca. 20 - 22A ...

Die Parameter 2... sind nur ein zusätzlicher Parametersatz,
vermutlich also ohne Bedeutung.

Für sonstige Spekulationen die über die von LL hinausgehen, steht hier zuwenig Input ...


@kent
Solche Pauschalaussagen sind sehr gefährlich, dafür gibts im Regelfall Typenschilder auf dem Motor.
Gerade 3kW sind die Größe wo im Normalfall der Sprung stattfindet zw. 230/400 und 400/690V.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## kent (15 November 2008)

Hallo MSB

ja klar, das Typenschild des Motors ist immer maßgebend.

Die kleinere der beiden angegebenen Spannungen (z.B. 230V/400V) wird als Strangspannung bezeichnet und ist die Spannung die an der Wicklung anliegen darf (direkt, also D, nicht S), wenn die Frequenz der Spannung 50Hz beträgt (in EU). Zu diesem Zeitpunkt wird die Wicklung vom Nennstrom durchflossen.

Bei Dreieck-Schaltungen ist darauf zu achten dass der FU eine um den Faktor Wurzel 3 größere Leitsung abgeben kann als auf dem Typenschild des Motors angegeben ist.

Beispiel :

Motorleistung = 3kW
Schaltung D

==> FU-Leistung ca. 5kW !


----------



## MSB (15 November 2008)

OK, das es solche Sonderspielchen wie die 87Hz Kennlinie gibt, ist ja klar.

Das bedingt aber das ich einen Motor 230/400V habe, den ich dann "fälschlicherweise" in Dreieck schalte,
und durch die eigentlich zu hohe Spannung, dann eine höhere Leistung erziele.
Die Kühlwirkung bleibt dann ja durch die höhere Drehzahl ausreichend, da der Witz dabei ja ist,
das ich bei 50Hz exakt die Nennspannung des Motors an der Wicklung habe.

Das ist aber ein verhältnismäßig seltener Sonderfall.


Laut Typenschild beschalten, hat ein 3kW Motor 3kW, und kein bißchen mehr, aber auch nicht weniger,
vollkommen egal ob nun D oder S, das hängt ausschließlich von der Wicklung ab.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## kent (15 November 2008)

Hallo MSB,

ich stimme dir zu, dass die Leistung eines Motors von der Wicklung abhängt. ich habe auch nie das Gegenteil behauptet.

Jedoch ist folgendes nicht abstreitbar :

Fall A:

Der Motor ist in S geschaltet, die Spannung ist 400V, die Frequenz 50Hz.
In diesem Fall werden die Wicklungen vom Nennstrom durchflossen, also steht das Nenn-Drehmoment zur Verfügung.

Fall B:

Der Motor ist in D geschaltet, die Spannung ist 400V, die Frequenz 87Hz.
In diesem Fall werden die Wicklungen vom Nennstrom durchflossen, also steht das Nenn-Drehmoment zur Verfügung.


Da der Motor im Fall B jedoch deutlich schneller dreht, gibt er auch eine höhere Leistung ab (ca. Faktor Wurzel 3). Da diese Leistung irgendwo herkommen muss, muss der FU AUF JEDEN FALL stärker dimensioniert werden als auf dem Typenschild angegeben.


PS : was ist "falsch" daran, einen Motor in D zu betreiben ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 November 2008)

kent schrieb:


> ... was ist "falsch" daran, einen Motor in D zu betreiben ?


 
Gar nichts ...
Ich vermute sogar, dass das das vorliegende Problem ist. In dem geschilderten Fall sollte die Ausgangsspannung nämlich nicht 400 V betragen sondern nur 230 V. Der Motor würde sonst übermäßig Wärme produzieren (und das war ja wohl auch das Problem).
Allerdings schrieb *MegaOhm* auch etwas vom "im Stillstand" ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## MSB (15 November 2008)

kent schrieb:


> PS : was ist "falsch" daran, einen Motor in D zu betreiben ?



Zunächst mal gar nichts, allerdings hat das ganze ebenso zunächst noch überhaupt nichts mit 87Hz Kennlinie,
oder größeren FU, oder sonst irgendwas zu tun.
Das ist dann zunächst lediglich eine ordinäre Dreieck-Schaltung,
wie sie bei jeden 400/690V Motor im Nennbetrieb vorkommt.

Zur 87Hz Kennlinie schrieb ich nur, das das in meiner bisherigen Praxis eher einen Ausnahmefall darstellt,
und ich habe sowas auch noch nicht praktisch verbaut gesehen,
vor allem weil das ganze ja auch eine entsprechende mechanische Dimensionierung erfordert.


Anyhow, jetzt muss sich erstmal Mega wieder zu Wort melden ... Ts zuerst beschweren,
weil nicht innert 8h Antwort kommt, und dann selbst einen ganzen Tag nicht mehr melden !!! 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mega_ohm (16 November 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo MegaOhm,
> ich glaube nicht, dass du deshalb keine Antwort bekommst, weil jemanden die Frage "zu blöd war". Eher vielleicht schon deshalb, weil keiner da war, der eine vernünftige Antwort geben konnte.
> Da ist dir sehr dringend zu sein scheint ... ich kann dir keine Lenze-spezifischen Info's geben (die Dinger habe ich noch nie in der Hand gehabt) - aber vielleicht etwas grundsätzliches :
> 
> ...


Der Normalbetrieb ist (ein Hakenwagen): Material (Stahl) , welches erstmal ruht, auf eine andere Position zu ziehen. Das Bundgewicht ist ca. 1,8 to.
Das Bund liegt auf hochlegierten Stahlgleitschienen.
=> Nur im 1. Moment würde der Hakenwagen (um das Bund aus der Ruheposition zu beschleunigen) einen etwa (Erfahrung und Messungen an einer baugleichen anderen Anlage einer anderen Masch.Bau- Firma) 110- 120% Nennstrom ziehen. Danach ist es bei der anderen Anlage sogar fast unerheblich, ob 1 Bund (1,8 to) oder 2. Bunde bewegt werden. Der Unterschied im Strom pegelt sich nach dem Überwinden der Masseträgheit bei etwa 3 A mehr ein ( bei 2 Bunden, die gezogen werden). Dieser Tatsache bin ich mir sehr sicher, weil ich das Ziehen von 2 Bunden (gehäufte Getriebeschäden) mittels einer Fehlermeldung vom FU unterbinden wollte. Da die Ströme, die der Motor im Anlauf und danach im Betrieb "zieht", zwischen 1 oder 2 gezogenen Bunden marginal sind, habe ich das dann gelassen.

Hier war ein Bund richtig verklemmt, der Antrieb hätte es niemals ziehen können ! Deswegen kam der Motor im Automatik-Betrieb zum Stillstand => und verrauchte... ohne irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen oder Abregelungen.


----------



## mega_ohm (16 November 2008)

kent schrieb:


> Hallo Mega Ohm,
> 
> du solltest darauf achten, ob der Motor in Stern oder Dreieck angeklemmt ist.
> 
> ...


Der Motor ist in Stern geklemmt. Sollte er in Dreieck geklemmt werden, ist das nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen im E-Plan ersichtlich... da steht aber nix.


> Typische Einstellungen Stern :
> 
> V=400V, f=50Hz


Das sind erstmal die Daten, die mit meinen 1. Parameterdaten zusammenpassen würden.


> Typische Einstellungen Dreieck :
> 
> V=400V, f=87Hz (oder V=230V, f=50Hz)


Im Parameter c0011 steht 70 Hz, in c0090 = 400 V... was nun 

Auf dem Motor- Leistungsschild steht 230V/ 400V, 50 Hz und 6,6 A => da der FU 400V (theoretisch, lt. Parametrierung und E- Plan) ausgibt, (gemessen habe ich etwas um die 250V ) spricht viel für eine Sternschaltung.
Der Motor ist NICHT fremdbelüftet...   ( Ich dachte immer, FU- gesteuerte Motoren sollten generell fremdbelüftet werden ?   Ich habe mal soeben meinen Lehrmeister verklagt


----------



## mega_ohm (16 November 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Also zum einen IMax bezieht sich auf den Nennstrom des FU's,
> und nicht auf irgendwelche Motorbemessungsdaten.
> Da 2087 vermutlich der Werkseinstellungswert ist, also ca. 20 - 22A ...
> 
> ...


Laut Hilfe und Bezeichnung in GDC  ist der c0088 der Motor- Bemessungsstrom !

Den max. Strom des FU's kann ich jetzt nicht angeben, weil man ihn aus dem E-Plan nicht ersehen kann und Lenze seine Daten immer an irgendwelche Stellen druckt, die von Applikations- oder Bus- Modulen verdeckt werden. Das CAN- Bus- Modul hatte ich sogar noch abgeschraubt... da stand aber nix.
Einen Gerätebund, (wo es sonst eigentlich immer linksseitig am FU rechtsseitig am Bund steht ) habe ich auch nix gefunden. Das API- Modul wollte ich nicht abstecken, weil es mechanisch so fest "sitzt" das man meist das Plast- Gehäuse nach dieser Aktion beschädigt hat.

Ich schrieb ja, das die Parameter < c0100 eigentlich recht vernünftig aussehen, war mir nur nicht im Klaren ob die c20xx- Parameter auch eine Rolle spielen. Denn bei diesen wäre der Mot.- Nennstrom (13 A ) ja schon fast 200% + Imax (150%) => da wäre ich bei 19,5 A. Für einen 6,6 A Mot. ist das ganz schön viel zu viel


----------



## nico (16 November 2008)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Der Motor ist in Stern geklemmt. Sollte er in Dreieck geklemmt werden, ist das nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen im E-Plan ersichtlich... da steht aber nix.



Nur weil es so im E-Plan steht bedeutet ja nicht, dass er nicht anders angeklemmt sein kann.
Das selbe Problem durfte ich nämlich auch schon mal beheben bei einem Motor der an einem Lenze FU betrieben wurde. Da hatte auch jemand den Motor verkehrt angeschlossen.
Einmal das Klemmbrett kontrollieren dürfte nicht schaden...


----------



## MSB (16 November 2008)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Laut Hilfe und Bezeichnung in GDC  ist der c0088 der Motor- Bemessungsstrom !
> Ich schrieb ja, das die Parameter < c0100 eigentlich recht vernünftig aussehen, war mir nur nicht im Klaren ob die c20xx- Parameter auch eine Rolle spielen. Denn bei diesen wäre der Mot.- Nennstrom (13 A ) ja schon fast 200% + Imax (150%) => da wäre ich bei 19,5 A. Für einen 6,6 A Mot. ist das ganz schön viel zu viel



Diese Anmerkung bezog sich nicht auf C0088, sondern vielmehr auf den Parameter IMax also vor allem C0022!
Der Parameter 2088 wurde dafür nur hergenommen, da es sich hier vermutlich um die Werkseinstellung handelt, die relativ nahe am Nennausgangstrom sein dürfte.

Im Klartext heißt das:
Der Strom mit dem der Motor maximal bestromt wird ist 150% vom Inenn des Umrichters.
Also nehmen wir mal an, dein Umrichter hätte ca. 14A Nennausgangstrom,
dann wird der Motor maximal mit:
( 14A * 150% ) / 100% Bestromt, also mit ca. 21A ,
der Motorbemessungsstrom spielt in dem Spielchen also absolut keine Rolle.

Beim Parameter C0088 handelt es sich hier eher um einen Grundparameter der für die Vectorregelung benötigt wird.

Poste mal bei Gelegenheit noch den Wert von C0120, das wäre der Einstellwert des I²t Motorschutzes,
ich befürchte fast, das dieser auf 0 Steht.


In einem Punkt muss ich dir allerdings recht geben, die von Lenze zu diesem Gerät
im Internet erhältliche Doku ist, höflich ausgedrückt, unter aller Sau.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mega_ohm (17 November 2008)

nico schrieb:


> Nur weil es so im E-Plan steht bedeutet ja nicht, dass er nicht anders angeklemmt sein kann.
> Das selbe Problem durfte ich nämlich auch schon mal beheben bei einem Motor der an einem Lenze FU betrieben wurde. Da hatte auch jemand den Motor verkehrt angeschlossen.
> Einmal das Klemmbrett kontrollieren dürfte nicht schaden...


Ich habe den Motor, nachdem er seinen Geist aufgegeben hatte, selbst geprüft >>> er war in Stern geklemmt !
Großes Pionierehrenwort


----------



## mega_ohm (17 November 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Diese Anmerkung bezog sich nicht auf C0088, sondern vielmehr auf den Parameter IMax also vor allem C0022!
> Der Parameter 2088 wurde dafür nur hergenommen, da es sich hier vermutlich um die Werkseinstellung handelt, die relativ nahe am Nennausgangstrom sein dürfte.
> 
> Im Klartext heißt das:
> ...


Ich gebe den Mot.- Bemessungsstrom doch in c088 ( 6,6 A) an. Wieso dieser Mot.-Bemessungsstrom für den FU nicht relevant ist und der FU bei >9,9 A nicht abregeln soll ( 6,6 A *150% ), will mir nicht so recht einleuchten.
Ich habe, aus Mangel am Vorhandensein eines baugleichen gerade eingebauten def. FU bestimmt schon 20x einen FU ( Siemens und Lenze ) eingebaut, der mind. eine Leistungsklasse höher war ( z.B. EVF 9325 EV [5,5 KW] hat sich verabschiedet => Ich habe einen EVF 9326 EVV004 [11 KW] eingebaut, die Parameter drauf und fertig [und nat. 24V für den "sicheren Halt" ]. Einer dieser FU's tut jetzt schon fast 4 Jahre ohne Probleme am Antrieb oder FU.
Wir haben bestimmt 100 Lenze- Regler (Vektor- Servo-, Positionier-, Kurvenscheiben) in -zig verschiedenen Anlagen... bei all diesen FU's ist das eigentlich so üblich. ( ebenso bei Siemens )

*Wenn Deine Meinung korrekt ist*... wie könnte ich denn dann 'meinen' Motor schützen ? Ich müßte einen Motorschutzschalter hinter den Ausgang des FU schalten ?


> Beim Parameter C0088 handelt es sich hier eher um einen Grundparameter der für die Vectorregelung benötigt wird.
> 
> Poste mal bei Gelegenheit noch den Wert von C0120, das wäre der Einstellwert des I²t Motorschutzes,
> ich befürchte fast, das dieser auf 0 Steht.


Ich habe diese Woche Urlaub, könnte den c0120 also vor nächste Woche nicht prüfen. Ich glaube aber, daß ich über den c0120 zufällig 'gestolpert' bin und dieser tatsächlich auf 0 stand. Genau weiß ich das aber vor nächster Woche nicht !

Mfg


----------



## mega_ohm (17 November 2008)

Meine eigentliche Frage, ob bei einem Lenze- FU irgendwelche Parameter (z.B. > c2000 ) für den normalen Betrieb nicht relevant sind, wurde allerdings nocht nicht so wirklich beantwortet.

Es ist ja tatsächlich möglich (das weiß ich ja eben NICHT ), daß c2088 irgend eine Werkseinstellung ist (genauso wie c5088, da steht nämlich das Gleiche ), die für den Normalbetrieb nicht wichtig ist oder die Parameterliste kann per FB- Editor irgendwie "abgeschnitten" werden ??  Keine Ahnung.


----------



## MSB (17 November 2008)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> Ich gebe den Mot.- Bemessungsstrom doch in c088 ( 6,6 A) an. Wieso dieser Mot.-Bemessungsstrom für den FU nicht relevant ist und der FU bei >9,9 A nicht abregeln soll ( 6,6 A *150% ), will mir nicht so recht einleuchten.
> Ich habe, aus Mangel am Vorhandensein eines baugleichen gerade eingebauten def. FU bestimmt schon 20x einen FU ( Siemens und Lenze ) eingebaut, der mind. eine Leistungsklasse höher war ( z.B. EVF 9325 EV [5,5 KW] hat sich verabschiedet => Ich habe einen EVF 9326 EVV004 [11 KW] eingebaut, die Parameter drauf und fertig [und nat. 24V für den "sicheren Halt" ]. Einer dieser FU's tut jetzt schon fast 4 Jahre ohne Probleme am Antrieb oder FU.
> Wir haben bestimmt 100 Lenze- Regler (Vektor- Servo-, Positionier-, Kurvenscheiben) in -zig verschiedenen Anlagen... bei all diesen FU's ist das eigentlich so üblich. ( ebenso bei Siemens )
> 
> ...



Nochmal klar und eindeutig:
Bezugsgröße von IMax ist INenn Umrichter!!!

Den Motor schützt du a) durch PTC oder b) durch korrektes Einstellen von C0120




Die ganzen erweiterten detailierten Motordaten:
- C0084, C0087, C0088, C0091, C0092
sind für den normalen Betrieb mit z.B. U/f Kennlinie scheißegal, die sind nur für die Vektorregelung wichtig.


Ob Parameter > 2000 relevant sind, hängt davon ab, ob der Parametersatz während des Betriebes umgeschalten wird,
wäre zwar theoretisch denkbar, würde hier imho aber keinen Sinn machen.
Du kannst ja mal die div. DI-Parameter nachschauen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 November 2008)

mega_ohm schrieb:


> ... wie könnte ich denn dann 'meinen' Motor schützen ?


 
Du könntest hier auch (noch zusätzlich) eine programmierte Lösung suchen :
Time-Out nach xyz Sekunden wenn Antrieb nach Start nicht in der gewünschten Endstellung ankommt.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Lazarus™ (18 November 2008)

Oder du stellst mal den Parameter C0120 (I²t) vernünftig ein.
Werkseinstellung = 0 (inaktiv)
Beginne mal mit 68%, das passt bei mir oft und dann schau mal wo du landest.

Dann brennen die Motoren nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## mega_ohm (18 November 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Du könntest hier auch (noch zusätzlich) eine programmierte Lösung suchen :
> Time-Out nach xyz Sekunden wenn Antrieb nach Start nicht in der gewünschten Endstellung ankommt.
> 
> Gruß
> LL


Ich bin davon ausgegangen, daß der Programmierer der Masch.Bau-Firma irgendwas derartiges vorgesehen hätte.
Der FU bekommt sämtlichste Steuerung ( Rechts-/ Linkslauf etc.) über den Profibus. (Außer nat. "sicheres Halt") Der Geber ist auch über Profibus in die Anlage eingebunden. Warum da bei längeren Stillstand (> 2sec. ) von der Anlagensteuerung so gar nix kommt, ist mir rätselhaft.
Da ich das Programm nicht geschrieben habe und die Symboltabelle in italienisch ist, habe ich noch nicht weiter in das Programm geschaut, wie der FU da reingebastelt ist.
Ich bin auch noch nicht dahinter gestiegen, warum dieser FU in den CAN- Bus eingebunden ist. Es ist der einzigste Antrieb innerhalb der Materialzuführung und hat m.M. mit dem Rest der Antriebe erstmal nix zu tun. 
Ich scheine aber nicht alleine diese Meinung zu haben: In den E-Plänen der Masch.bau- Firma ist auch kein CAN- Modul (ähnlich einer Lecom A/B aufgerastet ) und keine CAN- Adresse eingezeichnet, eingebaut ist aber eins.


----------



## mega_ohm (20 November 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Nochmal klar und eindeutig:
> Bezugsgröße von IMax ist INenn Umrichter!!!
> 
> Den Motor schützt du a) durch PTC oder b) durch korrektes Einstellen von C0120
> ...


 
Ich habe gestern darauf nicht geantwortet, weil ich darüber noch nachdenken mußte !

Meine Aussage, daß ich schon mehrfach einen >> in der Bauform identischen, in den Leistungsparametern aber deutlich
( ich nannte ein Bsp. mit der Verdoppelung der Leistungsparameter des FU ! 5,5 KW FU- Ausgangsleistung ersetzt durch einen 11KW FU)
höheren FU dem gleichen Motor zugeordnet habe, wäre ja nach dieser Ansage "Pfusch" ! 
Der ganz simple Grund dafür war, daß in der Firma ein Gerät mit den Leistungsparametern (oder höher) und der Funktion >auf Lager< war.
Ich hatte vorher mehrfach bei anderen Problemen mit dem Lenze-Service telefönt.
Die Grundaussage war immer! ( und ich wurde definitiv niemals nach U/f- Kennlinie oder Vektor- Regelung gefragt): Kenndaten des Motors und Daten des FU's stimmen überein (Leistungsparameter des Motors und FU's + Positionier- , Vektor- oder Kurvenscheibe) ... oder FU- Kenndaten sind höher => Dann ist alles ist in Ordnung, DAS GEHT !!! 
( der Mot. ist dergleiche , aber der EVF9325 EV ist defekt, auf Lager ist 'nur' ein EVF9326 EVV004...) 
Danach wurde mir immer bestätigt (ohne weiteren Vorbehalt !!!), daß ich diesen FU einbauen kann, die Parametersätze 'draufgespielt' -- UND fertig ist !

Nach Deiner Aussage wäre ein gewisser Teil meiner Arbeit schon mit 'Glücksspiel' zu vergleichen. (Ich bin in der Instandhaltung in einem 3- / bzw. 4-Schicht- Betrieb tätig, kann also nicht immer ohne größere Stillstands- Zeiten defekte Geräte baugleich ersetzen)
Dann verstehe ich aber nicht, warum es diese Parameter c0087... c009+ gibt, bzw. von GDC 'gemeckert' wird, wenn diese Parameter nicht definiert wurden.
______________________________________________________________

Ich hatte geschrieben, daß ich diese Woche Urlaub habe. Ich habe diese Woche außerhalb des privaten Bereiches nur auf Firmen-Mails etc. Zugriff, aber nicht auf Dateien auf den PG's bzw. Firmen- Pc's.
Ich habe dieses Thema vorige Woche für mich einfach zu spät nachgefragt ( Es war meine letzte 2. Schicht vor meinem Urlaub) . Ich habe viele Antworten erhalten, die ich diese Woche einfach nicht nachprüfen kann...
Ich möchte dieses Thema ab Montag abend der folgenden Woche ( ich habe ab da Nachtschicht ) bzw. auf die folgenden Tagen verlegen. Dann kann ich auch Aussagen prüfen und reagieren.


----------



## MSB (20 November 2008)

Deine Arbeit ist Glücksspiel, nicht weil du größere FU's für zu kleine Motore verwendest, sondern deshalb,
weil du bezüglich dieser Punkte offensichtlich nie wirklich die Doku gelesen hast, oder dir GDC mal vernünftig angeschaut hast.

Anyhow, die von die angesprochenen 9300 Vector, scheinen das ganze wohl auch irgendwie anders zu machen,
bzw. mit anderen Parametern.
Zum einen ist die IMax-Angabe bei denen Absolut, und nicht prozentual,
zum anderen haben die, speziell mit Lenze-Motore ja sämtliche Parameter
schon voreingestellt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mega_ohm (21 November 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Deine Arbeit ist Glücksspiel, nicht weil du größere FU's für zu kleine Motore verwendest, sondern deshalb,
> weil du bezüglich dieser Punkte offensichtlich nie wirklich die Doku gelesen hast, oder dir GDC mal vernünftig angeschaut hast.


Das ich mich mit den FU's nie beschäftigt habe, würde ich so nicht bestätigen wollen. Die mitgelieferten Handbücher habe ich schon gelesen, mir das 'rausgezogen', was mich in dem einem speziellen Fall eben interessierte.
Die Handbücher sind recht gut strukturiert und spezielle Themen ( Kurzparametrierung, Fehler, Codeliste ) sind bedeutend einfacher, als bei Handbüchern, die den FU's einer großen Firma mit S am Anfang und Ende beigelegt sind.
Nebenbei habe ich mit der Service- Hotline von Lenze telefoniert... und mir wurden meine Ideen bislang immer bestätigt. ( Ich lebe nach dem Motto: Lieber einmal mehr gefragt, als vor einer Ruine zu stehen)


> .... weil du bezüglich dieser Punkte offensichtlich nie wirklich die Doku gelesen hast, oder dir GDC mal vernünftig angeschaut hast.


Das stimmt so nicht ganz, ansonsten hätte ich nämlich keine Fragen !
Ich konnte diese Woche nix Neues an Erkenntnissen beitragen, weil ich Urlaub habe. DAS sollte aber nicht als Desinteresse gewertet werden.
Wer viel arbeitet, muß auch viel Urlaub machen !!! 

Falls Du aber mal eine gute Doku zu Lenze- FU's kennst, außer dem, was an Handbuch bei jedem FU mitgeliefert wird ( die habe ich gelesen und sie machten mich nach Deiner Ansicht nicht wirklich schlauer ).... für so einen Tipp wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Das Problem ist, daß ich in der elt. Instandhaltung tätig bin und eben nicht die Anlagen baue oder plane (dafür hätte ich gar nicht die Ausbildung).
Ich ärgere mich mit den Geschichten rum, die eben nach der Inbetriebnahme nicht funktionieren. Bei guten Firmen ist der Ärger sehr gering und tritt erst nach vielen Jahren auf (dann sind Verschleißsachen eher die Ursache ), bei dieser Firma traten die ersten Probleme auf... da hatten die Monteure und der Programmierer noch nicht einmal aus dem Hotel ausgecheckt...

Ich kann nur auf Probleme reagieren... und versuchen, (auch mittels meiner Fragen in diesem Forum) irgendeine wirtschaftlich vernünftige, vor allen Dingen aber für mich begreifbaren Lösung erstmal zu erfragen und dann möglicherweise zu begreifen. 



> Anyhow, die von die angesprochenen 9300 Vector, scheinen das ganze wohl auch irgendwie anders zu machen,
> bzw. mit anderen Parametern.
> Zum einen ist die IMax-Angabe bei denen Absolut, und nicht prozentual,
> zum anderen haben die, speziell mit Lenze-Motore ja sämtliche Parameter
> ...


Ab 24.11.08, 22.00 Uhr bin ich wieder auf Arbeit.
Dann häng' ich mal die Parameterdatei (*.gdc) hier her.


----------



## mega_ohm (26 November 2008)

So, hier mal einige Auszüge aus der Parametrierung:


----------



## MSB (26 November 2008)

Also laut deinen Bildchen jetzt,
bin ich nun definitiv nicht mehr überrascht, das dir an dem FU,
der Motor ausglüht (z.B. bei Blockade).

C119 = PTC ist inaktiv
C120 = 0%, also Aus.

Also *klarer* Fall von Fehler/Mangelhafter Parametrierung.

Es ist in dem FU nichts parametriert was den Motor irgendwie schützen würde.
Die Tatsache das der FU auch noch überdimensioniert ist, hat das ganze halt noch ein wenig beschleunigt (weil der FU einfach noch mehr Strom liefern kann)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mega_ohm (26 November 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Also laut deinen Bildchen jetzt,
> bin ich nun definitiv nicht mehr überrascht, das dir an dem FU,
> der Motor ausglüht (z.B. bei Blockade).
> 
> ...


Diesen FU habe ich nicht parametriert, sondern Jemand von der Masch.Bau- Firma.

*PTC ist inaktiv* ist in diesem Fall korrekt, weil der Motor keine Temp.- Überwachung hat. ( Motor ist von einem ital. Hersteller, die brauchen sowas nicht, ist nur "unnötiges" Kampfgewicht  )

*c0120* schaue ich mir an und ändere den Parameter ggf. so, wie es hier schon beschrieben wurde.



> Die Tatsache das der FU auch noch überdimensioniert ist, hat das ganze halt noch ein wenig beschleunigt (weil der FU einfach noch mehr Strom liefern kann)


Ich schrieb, daß ich in *anderen* Anlagen (auch nach Rücksprache mit Lenze ) schon größere FU's eingebaut hatte. Da ist danach nie ein Motor hops gegangen.
Das von mir beschriebene Problem besteht an einer Anlage, die jetzt schon ein Jahr bei uns steht und noch keine 14 Tage produziert hat, weil immer was anderes defekt ist => eine Wunderwaffe sozusagen.
Diese Anlage ist noch so ( bis auf die vielen Reparaturen an anderen Teilen der Anlage ), wie sie der Hersteller kreiert hat.

Allerdings ist der FU als Vektoregler eingestellt.
Für diesen Fall hattest Du geschrieben:


MSB schrieb:


> Die ganzen erweiterten detailierten Motordaten:
> - C0084, C0087, C0088, C0091, C0092
> sind für den normalen Betrieb mit z.B. U/f Kennlinie scheißegal, die sind nur für die Vektorregelung wichtig.


Sind dann die Parameter ( siehe http://www.sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=6381&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1227668419 ) relevant ?
Es sind zwar 4 Parametersätze gespeichert, aber soweit ich sie "überflogen" habe, scheint überall das Gleiche drinn zu stehen.
An dem FU ist auch nur ein Antrieb angeschlossen, der mit 2 versch. Drehzahlen rechts / links dreht ( Hand-, Automatikbetrieb- Geschwindigkeit ), so daß mir das Verständnis für mehrere Parametersätze fehlt.
Bei *anderen* Anlagen gibt es bei mehreren Parametersätzen mehrere Motoren an einem FU. Dem FU- Ausgang sind dann Schütze nachgeschaltet, die den jeweiligen Motor zuschalten.


Mfg


----------



## Lazarus™ (26 November 2008)

*ACK* an MSB

Wie schon mehrmals geschrieben, die Codestelle 120 mal beschreiben...
Ist schon ganz wichtig, besonders wenn der FU nicht ganz optimal auf den Motor abgestimmt ist...


----------

